# Who makes Artisan snow-throwers? please help



## Brad645646 (Jan 30, 2016)

I picked up an older model(early 2000's) from my father in-law and can't for the life of me find any info on it. ie: parts manuals etc.
It's an Artisan 825 2 stage with an 8hp tecumseh. The ser is 5297D i believe.
HM80-155296K SER 5297D is what is written on the engine. i need a new drive gear and don't have a clue where to start. Any help would be great.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:icon_blue_very_sad:


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Can you post a couple of photos of the machine? Even if not familiar with the brand name, someone might recognize its appearance.


----------



## Brad645646 (Jan 30, 2016)

This is the smaller 5hp model. mine is the larger 8hp model


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum 

That would be the same as a "Brute". I'm pretty sure the old Brute is made by Murray and the newer ones are Briggs or maybe just imported by them.
Briggs bought Murray but there isn't any support that I'm away of as far as manuals or diagrams for the Brute or Murray from Briggs.

My brute parts numbers change over to Murray numbers.

27" Brute Snow Blower - Snow Blowers | Brute Power

Not one of mine, photo shopped. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## glennjrcassell (14 d ago)

Artisan is a Gilson brand snow blower product, and one of the labels placed on Canadian manufactured (assembled) Gilsons, possibly at the Windsor plant of Polee Power Products (a division of Gilson). The main plant for Gilson was in Plymouth Wisconsin. With the model number from its metal tag, usually found on rear casing, you can visit the website of THE GILSON SNOWBLOWER SHOP and acquire all kinds of information about any Gilson. In Canada most were labeled CTC Mastercraft in the 60's thru 70's.


----------



## soyabean (26 d ago)

That photo is a Murray, 100%.

Often rebranded as Crasftsman, Noma.


----------



## glennjrcassell (14 d ago)

soyabean said:


> That photo is a Murray, 100%.
> 
> Often rebranded as Crasftsman, Noma.


The photo may be a Murray, and I'm unclear if the poster is indicating the photo to be same or similar in reference to enquiry pertaining to 'who makes Artisan'. Certain Gilsons were labelled Artisan, a subsidiary of Gilson (maybe just in Canada). Query whether the Artisan label made it onto other brands, or if Gilson would so permit.


----------

